# 2k21 on PS4



## virtuocity (Jan 3, 2021)

Any players? Share your ID. Mine is virtgolf. Add me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

I have it, Orikoru on there as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

Just ordered it click and collect from Smyths Toys, let's hope i have better luck with this order 😆
Gamertag is Beezerk (black cat avatar I think) if you want to add me, I may be a week or two playing it properly though as I'm balls deep in The Last Of Us 2 at the minute.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			, I may be a week or two playing it properly though as I'm balls deep in The Last Of Us 2 at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

How you finding it? I absolutely loved the first one but have heard load of mixed reports about no. 2


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			How you finding it? I absolutely loved the first one but have heard load of mixed reports about no. 2
		
Click to expand...

It's immense, very similar to the first one but the story is even better. Its very hard at times, specially when you have 3 bullets left and a sniffer dog up your rear end 😄
I'd also recommend The Last Of Us, it's more open world but also very good and very very long, currently free with PS Plus iirc.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2021)

Is 2K21 much different to 2019?

Ive done everything in 2019 now apart from 2 trophies that seem to be impossible as there are no more official societies running and I never get a match for an alternative shots game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Is 2K21 much different to 2019?

Ive done everything in 2019 now apart from 2 trophies that seem to be impossible as there are no more official societies running and I never get a match for an alternative shots game.
		
Click to expand...

They definitely changed a few things. I hated it at first, I've mostly got used to it now though. Chipping is not broken anymore, although at the same time they changed the flop shot, which is now a splash shot, and the flop shot is something else. And they removed the punch shot for some reason, so if you're in the trees you're screwed. The societies all have different settings now as well so there's no consistency at all. On some socs they have easier settings where it's impossible to go fast or slow, on others they're harder and it's impossible _not_ to be fast or slow. You just have to join one, try it out and see if you want to stay in it or not. Similarly with putting, in some societies it helps you with how much power to add (how far to swing back), in others it is total guesswork.

I quite like the merchandise add-ons though to be fair. If you work you way through the single player career you can unlock Callaway Mavrik clubs, TaylorMade SIM, etc etc, all of which have slightly different characteristics.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			It's immense, very similar to the first one but the story is even better. Its very hard at times, specially when you have 3 bullets left and a sniffer dog up your rear end 😄
I'd also recommend The Last Of Us, it's more open world but also very good and very very long, currently free with PS Plus iirc.
		
Click to expand...

What a clown, I meant to recommend Days Gone not The Last Of Us 🙈😅


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What a clown, I meant to recommend Days Gone not The Last Of Us 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Ghost of Tsushima? Picked it up yesterday evening but put it back when I saw the length of the queue.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Have you tried Ghost of Tsushima? Picked it up yesterday evening but put it back when I saw the length of the queue.
		
Click to expand...

No not heard of that one, I'll look it up although I'm currently going through lots of free games 😁


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 10, 2021)

Finally got it this morning. Looks good so far althogh chipping is difficult to get any backspin. The society hing look sinteresting, how does it work? Is there a GM forum one?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2021)

Still haven't installed it yet lol, I've just completed Last Of Us 2 though, what a game 😲


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Finally got it this morning. Looks good so far althogh chipping is difficult to get any backspin. The society hing look sinteresting, how does it work? Is there a GM forum one?
		
Click to expand...

Virtuosity was asking if anyone has this game, and throwing out a challenge...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Finally got it this morning. Looks good so far althogh chipping is difficult to get any backspin. The society hing look sinteresting, how does it work? Is there a GM forum one?
		
Click to expand...

If we get a lot of people on I wouldn't mind setting one up, but I've never done it before so might be a bit of trial and error.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2021)

What are your PSN usernames? I did a quick search earlier but nothing came up on the PS dashboard, couldn't see anywhere in game to search for players either.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 11, 2021)

Mines OwTsGmI757


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2021)

Friend requests sent 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2021)

This is how you close out a tournament win 😂




What's the crack with handicaps? I've played 6 rounds now and my handicap has remained at 0. In the 2019 version it changed every time you played a handicap rated course, I was +22 on that version 👀.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			This is how you close out a tournament win 😂

View attachment 34441


What's the crack with handicaps? I've played 6 rounds now and my handicap has remained at 0. In the 2019 version it changed every time you played a handicap rated course, I was +22 on that version 👀.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you only get one after 8 rounds? I don't know but mine is at some stupid level just like the previous game, so you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

Almost completed the first career season, smashing all comers, its very easy specially on the default settings. 
That putting line is maybe a touch too far, I'm disappointed if I walk off a hole without a birdie lol.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

I went straight into Pro, as thats the setting used online. 

I'ts a bit annoying how far yardages are off. And there isn't a way to tailor your player into different play styles. The distances match mine and I'm crap! always a 3 wood into par 5's


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I went straight into Pro, as thats the setting used online.

I'ts a bit annoying how far yardages are off. And there isn't a way to tailor your player into different play styles. The distances match mine and I'm crap! always a 3 wood into par 5's
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I play on Pro, Master is a bit too hit and miss and the distances are not enough further to make it worth trying. Once you start unlocking the TaylorMade, Callaway etc clubs in career mode and putting them in your bag you can hit a bit further. I'm using the Wilson D7 driver on there actually, and I usually get 300 yards minimum out of that now. You can get a nice 330-340 with the right wind or elevated tee.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

Hmmm, looks like I'm in town with the big boys and need to up my game 🤔


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			That putting line is maybe a touch too far, I'm disappointed if I walk off a hole without a birdie lol.
		
Click to expand...

I just found that today, absolute godsend!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 18, 2021)

So what decent courses have people found so far? I'm not on about the tour ones or obvious other big venues, more ones you might have played/would like to play in real life.
So far I've found good versions of
West Hill
Formby
Royal Cinque Ports
Celtic Manor 2020


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm making my course! It passes the time nicely, will post when it's done!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2021)

My home course (Loudoun Gowf Club) has been mapped by Skytrak which is useful when the course is closed!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 19, 2021)

Right I've created a society, simply called GM Forum, if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2021)

Joined.
Tried it on Pro setting, lasted one round and went back one notch to Pro Am, aaaand relax


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Right I've created a society, simply called GM Forum, if anyone wants to join.
		
Click to expand...

I joined it but there was no event to play yet.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I joined it but there was no event to play yet. 

Click to expand...

Alright  ,give me a chance. Some of us do still have to leave the house to go to work...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Alright  ,give me a chance. Some of us do still have to leave the house to go to work...
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I haven't set up a society before, I thought it would have asked you to add an event as soon as you did it.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 20, 2021)

Right, i 'think' I've set up an event


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Right, i 'think' I've set up an event
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I played it last night, I think I was -10 in the end. Fairly straightforward tee to green, but some of the greens were a nightmare.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2021)

Just played it, shot -10 as well lol, missed soooo many greens because of the wind and stupidly  lipped out on 17 for my birdie 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

@SaintHacker are you able to make other members admins as well? Because I'm on it at least once a week so I could add new events and whatnot if that's possible.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 25, 2021)

Not sure, I'll have look later


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 26, 2021)

Right, new events set up. Unfortunately I pressed the wrong button so were going to have to replay the first event as there's no way to delete it once its set, but I think I've got it sussed now moving forward. Do you guys get a message when a new event is ready?
And no, doesn't look like you can add admins @Orikoru


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Right, new events set up. Unfortunately I pressed the wrong button so were going to have to replay the first event as there's no way to delete it once its set, but I think I've got it sussed now moving forward. Do you guys get a message when a new event is ready?
And no, doesn't look like you can add admins @Orikoru

Click to expand...

Ah no problem, was just thinking I'd help you add events if you didn't have time one week. I don't think you get messages when new events are on. You just check it whenever you're playing and see. And when you open the society it gives you the results of the last event you played.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok no worries,  I'm off work tomorrow so ill set a few more up and have a play with the settings a bit


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2021)

*ahem* easy setting 
*cough* turn the wind speed right down 

😅


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			*ahem* easy setting
*cough* turn the wind speed right down

😅
		
Click to expand...

Man up and embrace the challenge!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Man up and embrace the challenge! 

Click to expand...

Are you going to wear your jumper while playing? 😅


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			*ahem* easy setting
*cough* turn the wind speed right down

😅
		
Click to expand...

I was actually thinking lots of dry, windy links courses


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Couple more events added and ive tweaked the difficulty settings a bit


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Couple more events added and ive* tweaked the difficulty settings* a bit 

Click to expand...

I thought they were ok as they were but happy to try anything. 

Second go at the Riviera I think I managed one better at -11. I was only -3 at the turn but managed to birdie eight of the back nine! 

Only four people in the society so far, I thought more people would be playing it to be honest.


----------



## happyhacker (Jan 27, 2021)

I think the societies are platform specific. So only PS can play PS, Xbox and so on. Seems a bit silly, as all playing the same game and effectively playing offline to post a score.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

happyhacker said:



			I think the societies are platform specific. So only PS can play PS, Xbox and so on. Seems a bit silly, as all playing the same game and effectively playing offline to post a score.
		
Click to expand...

Really, I didn't realise that.
With COD being cross platform I just assumed most new games would be as well.
Has to be the future surely.


----------



## happyhacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Really, I didn't realise that.
With COD being cross platform I just assumed most new games would be as well.
Has to be the future surely.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong, but I remember reading something when game launched. Think it was a Barstool society or something but they had to have PS / Xbox and a PC one setup.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

happyhacker said:



			I think the societies are platform specific. So only PS can play PS, Xbox and so on. Seems a bit silly, as all playing the same game and effectively playing offline to post a score.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right, but who the hell still has an Xbox these days anyway??


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Courses can be shared across platforms but not societies/online play. Well thought out that was...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're right, but who the hell still has an Xbox these days anyway?? 

Click to expand...

Got to be honest mate, I prefer the controller from my Xbox one to the PS5, the thumb sticks were better positioned. The home screen and shut down procedure was better on Xbox as well.
Saying that the PS5 rocks ass 🤙


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got to be honest mate, I prefer the controller from my Xbox one to the PS5, the thumb sticks were better positioned. The home screen and shut down procedure was better on Xbox as well.
Saying that the PS5 rocks ass 🤙
		
Click to expand...

I've been PS forever so the Xbox controllers have always felt enormously fat by comparison. Bit like Coke v Pepsi, it's just what you're used to isn't it? 

I'm on PS4 still, so at least the societies can cross generations, if not cross-platforms.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've been PS forever so the Xbox controllers have always felt enormously fat by comparison. Bit like Coke v Pepsi, it's just what you're used to isn't it?

I'm on PS4 still, so at least the societies can cross generations, if not cross-platforms.
		
Click to expand...

I've had both PS4 and Xbox One and I always preferred the Xbox controller, just seems comfier, maybe I have fat hands 😆


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've had both PS4 and Xbox One and I always preferred the Xbox controller, just seems comfier, maybe I have fat hands 😆
		
Click to expand...

Around a decade ago when the console split was more even I used to get my mates together for a Fifa tournament, and we would play each other once on PS and once on Xbox, then add together results for an overall league. I would win 4 out of 5 on the PS but only win about 2 on Xbox due to the controller feeling funny, ha. The guy who often won was just reasonably comfortable on both systems. Flash forward about five years and nobody had Xbox anymore, plus Fifa had become complete turd so that tradition soon died out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

You will hate the PS5 controller then, it's proper chunksville 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You will hate the PS5 controller then, it's proper chunksville 😅
		
Click to expand...

No plans to upgrade for the foreseeable future anyway!


----------



## happyhacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're right, but who the hell still has an Xbox these days anyway?? 

Click to expand...

It's even worse than that, I play it on PC (with an Xbox controller or mouse) 🤣


----------



## SaintStu (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,

Just joined the 2K21 forum and played my first round (very badly)
What settings is everyone using so I make sure I am playing the same as everyone else? Did put it on Pro and it was difficult but if that's how it is ill just practise harder!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm on pro am I think, but I'm pretty sure everyone plays with the society settings when playing an event


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

I play it on Pro level. Beginner doesn't give you enough distance, Master gives you a small bit extra distance but makes it way harder so it's not worth it. Pro is the happy medium.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2021)

Ooops 👀


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 30, 2021)

Next event open today


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Next event open today 

Click to expand...

Already smashed it 😁


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Look at you lads being proper Sportsmen according to one person on the forum. Keep up the physicality


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 30, 2021)

My thumbs have never been in better shape!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Already smashed it 😁
		
Click to expand...

I bottled it big time. I was tearing it up then I think I got a bogey on the 14th or so, and maybe only one birdie after that from memory. Disappointing!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone worked out how to get a decent amount of backspin on the ball? The old games it was easy but doesnt matter what i do on here the ball just rolls. Think i get more spin in real life!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Anyone worked out how to get a decent amount of backspin on the ball? The old games it was easy but doesnt matter what i do on here the ball just rolls. Think i get more spin in real life!
		
Click to expand...

You can only really do it with the lob wedge, left stick all the way down for hitting with more loft or whatever. More likely to get it on splash and flop shots, but you still don't get very much. Best you usually get is the ball stops dead, or comes back about a foot.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You can only really do it with the lob wedge, left stick all the way down for hitting with more loft or whatever. More likely to get it on splash and flop shots, but you still don't get very much. Best you usually get is the ball stops dead, or comes back about a foot.
		
Click to expand...

Right stick all the way down before you take your shot isn't it? You can get good backspin with maybe up to pw or 9 iron, after that the ball just stops quicker.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Right stick all the way down before you take your shot isn't it? You can get good backspin with maybe up to pw or 9 iron, after that the ball just stops quicker.
		
Click to expand...

That changes the shaft angle, it's left stick that changes the angle/loft that you put on it (i.e. it also puts draw and fade on). I have no idea why they have both really. I only use the right stick to give more elevation on drives when there's a helping wind really.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 3, 2021)

Just played the next event but had some issues with the game turning birdies into pars, mainly on the par 5s. Weird.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Just played the next event but had some issues with the game turning birdies into pars, mainly on the par 5s. Weird.
		
Click to expand...

I'm having a similar problem right now, just birdied 3 4 and 5 (par 5 the two par 4s) and it's put me down for a par on each one 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2021)

Just finished on -6, it took 8 shots off me in total 🙉
Birdied 3-9 but had me at -3, parred one and put me down for a bogie, on one par 5 the commentator said "this is for eagle" sank it and walked off with a birdie 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Just played the next event but had some issues with the game turning birdies into pars, mainly on the par 5s. Weird.
		
Click to expand...

Did you put handicap scoring on by mistake? I think I saw this on the older game once. If you put that on it takes shots off you since we're all + handicaps on there.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Did you put handicap scoring on by mistake? I think I saw this on the older game once. If you put that on it takes shots off you since we're all + handicaps on there.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same, time to throw in a few awful rounds in solo play 👀😅


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I was thinking the same, time to throw in a few awful rounds in solo play 👀😅
		
Click to expand...

Ha - I was in another society once where they put handicap scoring on thinking it would level things up, but it just ruins it because the handicaps are all ridiculously broken. Mine is in the high +20s somewhere which is madness and pretty much impossible in reality I'd have thought.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Did you put handicap scoring on by mistake? I think I saw this on the older game once. If you put that on it takes shots off you since we're all + handicaps on there.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of that, if i have it was an accidental click. I'll double check its off in future


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2021)

Was it a Patrick Reed esque click 😏


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2021)

Err yeah, I just got about 12 or so birdies at Royal Troon and finished even par. 😐


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Err yeah, I just got about 12 or so birdies at Royal Troon and finished even par. 😐
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, how sad, never mind


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

Played Pebble Beach earlier which goes by the name of Cobble Beach in the game, great job by the course designer, it looks fantastic.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 14, 2021)

There any courses in particular you guys want added to the schedule? I've stayed way from pga courses as they're all in the career bit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2021)

One of our members has created our course on there


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

Leighton Buzzard it is then SH 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			There any courses in particular you guys want added to the schedule? I've stayed way from pga courses as they're all in the career bit
		
Click to expand...

Just search for any famous course in the world and the chances are someone will have created it. Go by ratings and number of plays to see what the good ones are.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Leighton Buzzard it is then SH 😂
		
Click to expand...

Done. Just played Sunningdale,  superb course but couldn't buy a birdie, must have had 12 lip outs!🤬🤬


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2021)

Anyone know any other courses from the UK that have been added ?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone know any other courses from the UK that have been added ?
		
Click to expand...

There are hundreds, some surprising ones as well lol. All the major UK courses are on there for sure.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 20, 2021)

Have you got a ps plus subscription Phil? If you have come and join the society, we're playing your place next👍


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 24, 2021)

A few more events added,  and a 'fun' course in for a bit of a laugh😉. Also going to try handicap scoring for a few rounds to see if it makes much difference


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

Played Leighton Buzzard last night, bit Mickey Mouse like 🤣 Should have been 20 under, got scammed by a shot from the rough and knocked one into an internal OOB I didn't spot which cost me a couple of shots 🙈
I tried that Burrito course after, have you played it yet? Mental, you could easily rack up a cricket score on that course 😅


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 24, 2021)

Just played the first couple of holes, my brain was fries after that! 🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Just played the first couple of holes, my brain was fries after that! 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

There's a par 3 later on, maybe the 15th, wow 😮


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			A few more events added,  and a 'fun' course in for a bit of a laugh😉. Also going to try *handicap scoring* for a few rounds to see if it makes much difference
		
Click to expand...

Please don't. Handicaps are broken on the game. Mine is currently +30 something so there's no point in me playing if you put that on.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Please don't. Handicaps are broken on the game. Mine is currently +30 something so there's no point in me playing if you put that on.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bang on, mine has gone up from +18 to +32 in a matter of a couple of weeks and only playing a handful of times.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Please don't. Handicaps are broken on the game. Mine is currently +30 something so there's no point in me playing if you put that on.
		
Click to expand...

Im on xbox - but currently sat at -57.3 handicap. Im good, but im not that good  

How many hole in ones have you chaps had so far?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Im on xbox - but currently sat at -57.3 handicap. Im good, but im not that good 

How many hole in ones have you chaps had so far?
		
Click to expand...

I can't really remember. Probably around 4, plus I had 10 or so on the previous game.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can't really remember. Probably around 4, plus I had 10 or so on the previous game.
		
Click to expand...

Darn you.. ive only had 3!  

My previous golf game was PGA Rory Mc... a hole in one was much easier back then


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Darn you.. ive only had 3! 

My previous golf game was PGA Rory Mc... a hole in one was much easier back then
		
Click to expand...

I was playing The Golf Club 2019 for about 18 months before I got this game.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 24, 2021)

This is the first golf game I've played since The Masters edition came out on the ps3. Still waiting for my first ace 😭


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 28, 2021)

Is Nefyn broken for anyone else? My ps keeps crashing on the 2nd hole🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Is Nefyn broken for anyone else? My ps keeps crashing on the 2nd hole🤔
		
Click to expand...

Worked fine for me, tricky course due to the pin positions. I notice you put handicap scoring back on


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok must just be my end then.
Yeah thought I'd try a couple of rounds with handicaps on just to see how much difference it makes. Those other rounds didn't have handicap scoring on, think it must have been a glitch in the game.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 1, 2021)

*HOLE IN 1 KLAXON*


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 2, 2021)

Grabbed this on the pc last week and I'm hooked. It's a shame the multiplayer is not cross platform, especially as most people on pc are using a pad! 

I haven't really got into the online yet... I like the idea of hacking my way around niche UK courses.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 5, 2021)

What are we thinking then, stick with handicap scoring or bin it and tweak the difficulty up a bit?
It seems to even things up quite well but i cant find a way to see which holes you will be giving shots on which is a bit odd


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2021)

Just picked this game up on special offer in Game, Almeria.  Game UK are also selling it at a decent price. And picked up COD WWII for an even better price.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			What are we thinking then, stick with handicap scoring or bin it and tweak the difficulty up a bit?
It seems to even things up quite well but i cant find a way to see which holes you will be giving shots on which is a bit odd
		
Click to expand...

Definitely definitely remove the handicap scoring and never bring it back ever again. My handicap is now +36 for God's sake. And as you touch upon, I hate the fact that it just adjusts your score up without noting down what's actually happened.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Just picked this game up on special offer in Game, Almeria.  Game UK are also selling it at a decent price. And picked up COD WWII for an even better price.
		
Click to expand...

Ps4 Bri? Get in the society


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Ps4 Bri? Get in the society
		
Click to expand...

Yes, PS4. Whats the society called?


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 5, 2021)

GM forum. No creativity was spared in thinking it up 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Definitely definitely remove the handicap scoring and never bring it back ever again. My handicap is now +36 for God's sake. And as you touch upon, I hate the fact that it just adjusts your score up without noting down what's actually happened.
		
Click to expand...

Pffft amateur, mine is +40 now 🤣


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Pffft amateur, mine is +40 now 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yet you still beat me 😭😭😭


----------



## StevieT (Mar 9, 2021)

So, I had an interesting little glitch when playing the other day on the PS4!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 9, 2021)

😂😂😂

That Slippery Burrito course is a laugh, beat the absolute crap out of me!😂

Found out with the handicaps, if you look at the scorecard there will be a dot under the hole you are giving shots on. No idea if you boys with mental + figures have to give more than one shot a hole or if its limited to one.

I think going forward I'll leave the handicaps on on the rated courses to even things up a bit for everyone, bit mix it up with non rated courses as well which have to be off scratch.
Be warned though the difficulty levels will be going up very soon.

Any other new ps4 players want to join in just search societies for GM Forum 👍


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 9, 2021)

StevieT said:



			So, I had an interesting little glitch when playing the other day on the PS4!







Click to expand...

That's brilliant 😂. 

Would have been better if it was following a terrible shot and he'd just decided to give up.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

StevieT said:



			So, I had an interesting little glitch when playing the other day on the PS4!







Click to expand...

Lol... only Woods can walk on water!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			😂😂😂

That Slippery Burrito course is a laugh, beat the absolute crap out of me!😂

Found out with the handicaps, if you look at the scorecard there will be a dot under the hole you are giving shots on. No idea if you boys with mental + figures have to give more than one shot a hole or if its limited to one.

I think going forward I'll leave the handicaps on on the rated courses to even things up a bit for everyone, bit mix it up with non rated courses as well which have to be off scratch.
Be warned though the difficulty levels will be going up very soon.

Any other new ps4 players want to join in just search societies for GM Forum 👍
		
Click to expand...

"Membership pending." Don't know if there's an admin for the group...?

Finding it a little too easy at present - need to change the difficulty settings. Won 5 of the last 6 comps, and 2nd in the other. Next up, The Bay Hill Invitational.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 9, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			"Membership pending." Don't know if there's an admin for the group...?.
		
Click to expand...

Strange, i approved it as soon as you sent it. 🤔 Do you have to accept it now its approved or something?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Strange, i approved it as soon as you sent it. 🤔 Do you have to accept it now its approved or something?
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Paul. I was expecting a notification... will check when I can persuade the entertainments prevention officer I need the TV - need to set up a separate screen elsewhere.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 9, 2021)

I've just been on and disabled the approval thing so you should be able to just join again without asking if you're still having problems


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I've just been on and disabled the approval thing so you should be able to just join again without asking if you're still having problems
		
Click to expand...

Approved and in.

Burrito - I may have barfed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2021)

So did you say you've changed the handicap settings?
On the last few tournaments I've been penalised a shot on maybe 14 or 15 of the holes, just played the Burrito and it penalised me 2 shots on 14 or 15 holes and 1 shot on the rest 😮
My real score was a few over par, my game score is something Johnny Bairstow would be over the moon with 😆


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So did you say you've changed the handicap settings?
On the last few tournaments I've been penalised a shot on maybe 14 or 15 of the holes, just played the Burrito and it penalised me 2 shots on 14 or 15 holes and 1 shot on the rest 😮
My real score was a few over par, my game score is something Johnny Bairstow would be over the moon with 😆
		
Click to expand...

I think the next couple of events are handicap, after that I'll start mixing it up with some scratch courses, and maybe some 36+ hole events as well


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I think the next couple of events are handicap, after that I'll start mixing it up with some scratch courses, and maybe some 36+ hole events as well
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, just curious as to why the handicap system seemed to have changed for this one.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone had trouble with TPC Sawgrass locking up? Mine started on the 7th. Hit a shot, which was tracked ok but then just froze on the ball sitting on the fairway. Only way to move on as to come out of the app then back in. Game played ok from where it left off till the next freeze, and then the next one. Currently on the 15th, which will get finished in the morning  - can't be bothered going through the on/off routine again tonight.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone had trouble with TPC Sawgrass locking up? Mine started on the 7th. Hit a shot, which was tracked ok but then just froze on the ball sitting on the fairway. Only way to move on as to come out of the app then back in. Game played ok from where it left off till the next freeze, and then the next one. Currently on the 15th, which will get finished in the morning  - can't be bothered going through the on/off routine again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played Sawgrass for a while but I don't recall having any issues with it, I'll give it a play again when I get a chance.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

I've finally beaten @Beezerk on one!

I hereby retire.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've finally beaten @Beezerk on one!

I hereby retire.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂
I am nothing without the putting line 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			😂😂😂
I am nothing without the putting line 😂
		
Click to expand...

Putting line? I don't even know what you mean. (Seriously)


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			😂😂😂
I am nothing without the putting line 😂
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Putting line? I don't even know what you mean. (Seriously)
		
Click to expand...

Putting line? What is this putting line you speak of??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Putting line? What is this putting line you speak of??
		
Click to expand...

You can press the square button and it gives you a one off putting line that you can use to line up putts


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can press the square button and it gives you a one off putting line that you can use to line up putts
		
Click to expand...

x


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've finally beaten @Beezerk on one!

I hereby retire.
		
Click to expand...

Handicap event?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Handicap event?

Click to expand...

No it wasn't because then I would have been +8 rather than -12! In fact I'm not even bothering to finish the handicap ones now because there's no point.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No it wasn't because then I would have been +8 rather than -12! In fact I'm not even bothering to finish the handicap ones now because there's no point.
		
Click to expand...

Its up to you but everyone else is getting on with it alright. Would you be happy to play all your club comps off scratch?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Its up to you but everyone else is getting on with it alright. Would you be happy to play all your club comps off scratch?
		
Click to expand...

I keep telling you the handicaps are broken in-game, but it's fine, you keep doing them if you want to and everyone else likes them. I just won't play those ones. 


(Although, to answer your question, the game is PGA 2k21 not Local Club Golf 2k21..  )


----------



## Captainron (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I keep telling you the handicaps are broken in-game, but it's fine, you keep doing them if you want to and everyone else likes them. I just won't play those ones. 

Click to expand...

Write to the committee!!! Outrageous behaviour by the organiser


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Its up to you but everyone else is getting on with it alright. Would you be happy to play all your club comps off scratch?
		
Click to expand...

I think his point is the handicap system in the game is knackered, I'm something like +39.7 which is insane. I shot 32 over around Buritto albeit getting docked lots of shots in the process, but rather than my handicap going back down to somewhere near normality it got even worse. Just like your typical stuffy handicap committee, happy to cut but no chance of a raise 😆

Edit.
Obviously Orikoru can type faster than me 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I think his point is the handicap system in the game is knackered, I'm something like +39.7 which is insane. I shot 32 over around Buritto albeit getting docked lots of shots in the process, but rather than my handicap going back down to somewhere near normality it got even worse. Just like your typical stuffy handicap committee, happy to cut but no chance of a raise 😆

Edit.
Obviously Orikoru can type faster than me 😅
		
Click to expand...

I type faster than a lot of people, I grew up with MSN Messenger.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 18, 2021)

Doing some research on the best courses and I've found a 'hidden' version of Augusta that you can't access through a normal search. Apparently its the best Augusta on there and having played  few holes I can see why. 72 holes are now scheduled,  all I will say is good luck on the greens!😂😂🙈😱


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 20, 2021)

Just joined the society.. FORE!!!!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 20, 2021)

WOW.. Settings a lot different than career mode...

Its like im really playing to my HC... Not good..


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

I can't believe I've only just realised what the slow and fast swing errors are caused by 🙈
Watch out now lads 😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 21, 2021)

What settings are people using to get a +39 HC?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I can't believe I've only just realised what the slow and fast swing errors are caused by 🙈
Watch out now lads 😆
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know??


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What settings are people using to get a +39 HC?
		
Click to expand...

Just the generic setting I think, I have the putting line on which helps loads but I don't think you can use it in society games though 🥺


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

Jack_bfc said:



			Can you let me know?? 

Click to expand...

It's the speed of the downswing or up on the LH stick 🙈


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 21, 2021)

Is there anyone in the society on xbox? Just wondering as it seems courses are cross platform so now I'm wondering if societies are


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Is there anyone in the society on xbox? Just wondering as it seems courses are cross platform so now I'm wondering if societies are
		
Click to expand...

Just had a quick Google, you can play courses created on other platforms but you can only play together if you're on the same console/pc. That would suggest societies are also like this.

Edit, found this.

https://www.gamepur.com/guides/pga-tour-2k21-crossplay-multiplayer-and-online-societies-explained


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I can't believe I've only just realised what the slow and fast swing errors are caused by 🙈
Watch out now lads 😆
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough it's when you swing it too fast or too slow.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What settings are people using to get a +39 HC?
		
Click to expand...

I think the setting are dictated by the societies you play in, not by yourself. The thing you can pick is amateur, pro or master clubs, and I choose pro, amateur makes the distance too short, and master makes it too hard and inconsistent, and isn't worth the extra 5 yards you get.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think the setting are dictated by the societies you play in, not by yourself. The thing you can pick is amateur, pro or master clubs, and I choose pro, amateur makes the distance too short, and master makes it too hard and inconsistent, and isn't worth the extra 5 yards you get.
		
Click to expand...

My HC is currently +8.7. I play the PGA career on hard and everything else on Pro. I don't use the putting guid line. I did use the shot shape guids, which I have now turned off. 

I haven't played many society games as the few that I have are won with crazy scores that I cannot compete with. 

I am enjoying Divot Derby.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			My HC is currently +8.7. I play the PGA career on hard and everything else on Pro. I don't use the putting guid line. I did use the shot shape guids, which I have now turned off.

I haven't played many society games as the few that I have are won with crazy scores that I cannot compete with.

I am enjoying Divot Derby.
		
Click to expand...

I don't worry about who wins in the society, I know I'll never have any chance of that. I just play to enjoy the round really. Like real life.  Usually I'll be happy with a solid -14 and the winner is -22 or something. Sod that.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 25, 2021)

Well RSG beat me up good and proper 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Well RSG beat me up good and proper 😳
		
Click to expand...

I can second that, I forgot how many time my putts or chips ran off the green into bunkers 🙈
Btw Ori, 26 under on the last course? I smell a rat 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I can second that, I forgot how many time my putts or chips ran off the green into bunkers 🙈
Btw Ori, 26 under on the last course? I smell a rat 🤔
		
Click to expand...

-26 is a very good score but achievable with the settings as they were. I putted awful and missed a few easy shots as the stick on my controller is sticking, but still managed mid teens under. That said, I would have had to have two rounds where everything went in to shoot - 26.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 27, 2021)

I was happy with my +10 last night

Big improvement on my first attempt on those settings last week.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			-26 is a very good score but achievable with the settings as they were. I putted awful and missed a few easy shots as the stick on my controller is sticking, but still managed mid teens under. That said, I would have had to have two rounds where everything went in to shoot - 26.
		
Click to expand...

Only way I could get -26 in two rounds is low wind and using the putting line, the putting aid is disabled in the society though


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Only way I could get -26 in two rounds is low wind and using the putting line, the putting aid is disabled in the society though 

Click to expand...

I can't remember it now but it was over two rounds so -26 under is perfectly achievable? The biggest factor on whether I get a good score is usually whether I putt well or not! Must have putted well on that one. I've never used this 'putting line' you speak, so I guess I'm used to putting without it, so I've had more practise.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2021)

Just be careful if you're playing the next tournament, there's huge puddles of thick black stuff all over the back 9 after I leaked oil everywhere 😂
-14 after 14, finished -10, the pin positions on the Sunday are absolutely brutal, miss by a foot and it's bye bye ball, hello bunker 😳
Whoever designed that course is a genius though, got Augusta down perfectly 👌


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just be careful if you're playing the next tournament, there's huge puddles of thick black stuff all over the back 9 after I leaked oil everywhere 😂
-14 after 14, finished -10, the pin positions on the Sunday are absolutely brutal, miss by a foot and it's bye bye ball, hello bunker 😳
Whoever designed that course is a genius though, got Augusta down perfectly 👌
		
Click to expand...

Apparently its the best Augusta on there, but its a hidden course so you can't find it through the normal search. I haven't started it yet but got a couple of days off coming up so its pencilled in (after real golf, obviously 😂)


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2021)

Had a stinker in round 1 this morning. Played pre coffee. 
Always seemed to land just the wrong side of a slope. 

Had 5 birdies and an Eagle and only just finished under par 😭


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Apparently its the best Augusta on there, but its a hidden course so you can't find it through the normal search. I haven't started it yet but got a couple of days off coming up so its pencilled in (after real golf, obviously 😂)
		
Click to expand...

Search Firethorn National and you should find it


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Apparently its the best Augusta on there, but its a hidden course so you can't find it through the normal search. I haven't started it yet but got a couple of days off coming up so its pencilled in (after real golf, obviously 😂)
		
Click to expand...

Can you remember what day this is running until? Just so I can try and get on before it expires.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 1, 2021)

Ends tonight I think


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 3, 2021)

Im playing the belfy and it keeps adding shots on.. I'm bad enough myself but this is irritating!!!!??


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2021)

Jack_bfc said:



			Im playing the belfy and it keeps adding shots on.. I'm bad enough myself but this is irritating!!!!??
		
Click to expand...

I stopped playing after 8 holes. I reckoned I was 1 over but it said 7 over.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 3, 2021)

I carried on till the end.. +14... 

+7 on each round.. Probably about +4 on each round in reality..

I shouldn't try and drive the green on the 10th


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 3, 2021)

Probably a handicap scored event, going to throw the odd one in here and there to give other players a chance of winning


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh dear absolute nightmare 2nd round at the belfry 🙈
Didnt even get to play augusta as works been silly but I'm off this week so I'll try and get a few more events loaded in.

Tip: if the round has handicap scoring on look at the scorecard, the holes with a white dot underneath it are where you will be giving shots, so adjust your strategy accordingly. 

And all i wi say about the next course is good luck!😱😂


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2021)

Just started the Belfry, has me as a +31 handicap 🙈
I may play the first round just to see what it's like but sod the 2nd.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2021)

Well that was a roaring success, actual score -11, in game score +20, looks like I missed the cut 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well that was a roaring success, actual score -11, in game score +20, looks like I missed the cut 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Won't bother trying it with my +39 then. 🙄


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Won't bother trying it with my +39 then. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

My game handicap is +39 but it kindly gave me +31 for the Belfry 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My game handicap is +39 but it kindly gave me +31 for the Belfry 😅
		
Click to expand...

Thought I'd give it a go anyway. Birdied the first hole and it's given me a bogey. Bit harsh.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 7, 2021)

Like i said,  look at the scorecard for where your giving shots and adjust your strategy around that. Its relative to the other players i think so you wont be giving 39 shots away


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

I just birdied a par 3 and it gave me a bogey. So playing to my handicap there a hole-in-one was required. Right-o.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

Ok, well I finished -12 in gross score, and it's given me +19 at the end, so I guess I was off 31 as well. But the weirdest thing is when it shows me the leaderboard at the end of round one it's saying @Beezerk scored -7, a couple others on -6, and then me at the bottom +19. So my score is handicap-adjusted but others aren't?? It doesn't make any sense. It's definitely broken.


----------



## AdamW (Apr 7, 2021)

Is this game worth buying or does it get stake quick? It is on sale for £16 on Xbox and can not make up my mind if to buy or not


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

AdamW said:



			Is this game worth buying or does it get stake quick? It is on sale for £16 on Xbox and can not make up my mind if to buy or not
		
Click to expand...

It's good fun, you can play pretty much any course in the world. It's golf at the end of the day, if you like golf and like games you'll probably enjoy it. It's a little bit more realistic and challenging than the old Tiger Woods games, just takes a little bit of practise at the beginning.


----------



## AdamW (Apr 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's good fun, you can play pretty much any course in the world. It's golf at the end of the day, if you like golf and like games you'll probably enjoy it. It's a little bit more realistic and challenging than the old Tiger Woods games, just takes a little bit of practise at the beginning.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good going to get it , imagine I will be a lot better playing it than my real life golf game


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Like i said,  look at the scorecard for where your giving shots and adjust your strategy around that. Its relative to the other players i think so you wont be giving 39 shots away
		
Click to expand...

How can you adjust your strategy when it's taking 2 shots off you on most holes 🤔🤣
Tonight I'm going to Google handicap hacks for the game, or maybe just spend an hour hitting drivers into the water on a handicap rated course 😅


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

OK fair enough


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

Still baffled that +39 HC is a thing


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Still baffled that +39 HC is a thing
		
Click to expand...

I always thought handicap was meant to be a reflection of how you shoot relative to par. But I can assure you I've never gone round in 33 shots for 18 holes on this game.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

Been having a read up on the HB forums, apparently the system takes a good 20 rounds to build an accurate handicap picture and then it should settle into something more accurate. I suggest we keep with it for a bit to see what happens, and if it doesn't settle then bin it off as a bad job?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Been having a read up on the HB forums, apparently the system takes a good 20 rounds to build an accurate handicap picture and then it should settle into something more accurate. I suggest we keep with it for a bit to see what happens, and if it doesn't settle then bin it off as a bad job?
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you I've played much more than 20 rounds 😅


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

i think it means 20 rounds under hcp scoring conditions


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Been having a read up on the HB forums, apparently the system takes a good 20 rounds to build an accurate handicap picture and then it should settle into something more accurate. I suggest we keep with it for a bit to see what happens, and if it doesn't settle then bin it off as a bad job?
		
Click to expand...

There is just no way it should ever give someone a handicap of +39, that is ludicrous. It doesn't matter how many rounds. It is broken, end of.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			i think it means 20 rounds under hcp scoring conditions
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how it does it then, 99% of the courses I've played are the handicap rated courses, sometimes I may turn down wind speed and soften the greens so maybe that has an effect.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

I was just having a look at r/PGA_Tour_2k on Reddit for info on handicaps, I saw one guy who had a handicap of +117.3. Wow.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2021)

What on earth was this montrosity of a course?   Definitely challenging. I must have alternated birdies and bogeys all the way round.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2021)

FFS. I'm going to have to buy this game now I'm hooked on golf again. My wife already sees none of me as I'm busy on The Last of Us or Uncharted.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			FFS. I'm going to have to buy this game now I'm hooked on golf again. My wife already sees none of me as I'm busy on The Last of Us or Uncharted. 

Click to expand...

Have you tried Ghost of Tsushima? Wow!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			FFS. I'm going to have to buy this game now I'm hooked on golf again. My wife already sees none of me as I'm busy on The Last of Us or Uncharted. 

Click to expand...

The Last Of Us is an incredible game,  really enjoyed completing that. The Last Of Us 2, best game I've ever played by a country mile, astonishing story telling and game play.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The Last Of Us is an incredible game,  really enjoyed completing that. The Last Of Us 2, best game I've ever played by a country mile, astonishing story telling and game play.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, last of us was great. I’m just waiting for my mate to finish TLOU2 before letting me have it so I can run through. I’m really looking forward to it. 

But I have enjoyed finally getting round to running through all the Uncharted series. Owned first 3 for PS3 and never actually got round to finishing the first 😂 so I’m finally on number 3 now. 

Unashamedly, I also enjoy a bit of Fortnite with some mates. Good way to stay in touch and much more fun than Warzone.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I am enjoying Divot Derby.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just discovered this in the last few days. It's great fun and quite addictive. I haven't managed to win any yet, I get down to the last 5 or 6 people every time though. One time I was in the last two but buggered it right up by finding water.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've only just discovered this in the last few days. It's great fun and quite addictive. I haven't managed to win any yet, I get down to the last 5 or 6 people every time though. One time I was in the last two but buggered it right up by finding water. 

Click to expand...

I pretty much always get down to the last 5 or 6 too. I've only won 1 DD, and I did that by holing my second shot when in the final. 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I pretty much always get down to the last 5 or 6 too. I've only won 1 DD, and I did that by holing my second shot when in the final. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that's what it takes! After my post last night I did a couple more, on one of them I got down to the final two again. I hit my second shot on the green, and he'd gone over the back, but I had a fairly long right to left putt while he chipped onto the green. My putt missed by literally a centimetre, and one second later he tapped in his par putt. Gutted. 

I find you can easily get to the last 7 or so just by taking a second to think about your shot. Plenty seem to just hit the shot the game suggests to them to try and save time, but it doesn't always give you the right club, so they'll be miles short or off the back, or in the sand etc with a difficult shot next. I take about two seconds longer, make sure I'm on the fairway or green, and then you can birdie the hole and get through comfortably.


----------



## Orikoru (Wednesday at 1:20 PM)

Anyone else got the new one? I have PGA 2k23, only on PS4 though still. Found it much harder than 2k21 to begin with. Swing speed is way more sensitive and I keep getting hooks from going "fast" when it didn't feel any faster than the other swings. Chipping has become a joke as well on some of the faster greens, but then, the previous game was probably too easy in that area. I'm finding it a grind trying to win money to upgrade the clubs as well, taking forever to earn enough to upgrade my whole set of irons.


----------



## GB72 (Wednesday at 1:42 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Anyone else got the new one? I have PGA 2k23, only on PS4 though still. Found it much harder than 2k21 to begin with. Swing speed is way more sensitive and I keep getting hooks from going "fast" when it didn't feel any faster than the other swings. Chipping has become a joke as well on some of the faster greens, but then, the previous game was probably too easy in that area. I'm finding it a grind trying to win money to upgrade the clubs as well, taking forever to earn enough to upgrade my whole set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

See the 'is golf to expensive' threar to explain the grind to afford new irons

I am waitng for the new EA golf game which should not be too far away, the 2K range in most sports has never been quite as good and used to rely heavily on paying real cash to progress (I bet you can buy in game money to get that new set of irons quickly)


----------



## Orikoru (Wednesday at 1:45 PM)

GB72 said:



			See the 'is golf to expensive' threar to explain the grind to afford new irons

I am waitng for the new EA golf game which should not be too far away, the 2K range in most sports has never been quite as good and used to rely heavily on paying real cash to progress (*I bet you can buy in game money to get that new set of irons quickly*)
		
Click to expand...

If anyone does that they need their head checking! But yeah, most likely. I wouldn't have bought the game until it got a bit cheaper, but the missus got it me for Christmas in the end. It's still good, you just have to accept the odd 'fast' swing and play with a draw instead of a fade as I do in real life.


----------

